# 40k Rulebook, 4th edition limited silver edged



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey all

I have a copy of limited edition 40k rule book from 4th ed with the hardback case and silver edge pages.

The thing is in near perfect condition, was wondering if there is any interest in this?

If so PM me an offer.

I will post overseas but that will cost a fair bit.


----------

